# Dexter 6 Month Picture



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Current picture of Dexter at 6 months.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Omigosh! 
Look at that big boy-so handsome!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is my little man! We call him sooooooooooooo many names! I wonder if I can recall them? Baby, Mr. D, Bud, Dex, I am sure there are more....

I have learned so much about how to take care of a dog since owning Dexter.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

STUNNNNNNING coloring and shape!!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Where did he come from?


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww what a little sweetie! He looks like "Little D" to me...yeppers I would love to come give *Little D* a big kiss


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee thanks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I trimmed the bangs, so I could see his eyes. Now if I can only remember how to resize this picture to put the new Dexter picture into my signature.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, he is so cute!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's growing into an even MORE handsome boy!! Beautiful to look at!

Now, did you really think that just one photo would satisfy us?!?!

(Hint, we need more pictures!) hoto:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was lucky to get that picture on the deck. Dexter is not free to roam in the yard. And, it takes forever............ to figure out this computer picture stuff!:frusty:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

try this link from the home page, it works great: http://www.shrinkpictures.com/

can't wait to see more. I have been thinking of him like the little guy in the avitar. he's all grown up... and SOOOO handsome! I love his coloring.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow is he cute!! Love the way the black and white are arranged. Kool dog.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Who was the breeder? Just curious.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dexter has gotten even more adorable  Does he wag his tail non stop like all of Lisa's other pups?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dexter is a stunning 6 month old pup. I especially LOVE his gorgeous tail! Is he one of Lisa's (Statesville, NC) pups? Great job Lisa!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwww... look at that face ! Dexter's a cutie!


----------



## shelly (Mar 28, 2009)

What a beauty. We just got our puppy and it's hard to imagine what he'll look like in 6 months. I'm curious, how much bigger he got... how much has his weight changed?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I think when we first got Dexter he was less than 4lbs., Last week he was 8lb. 10oz. I sent Lisa a picture.....I hope she doesn't want him back! Oh! Lisa has a live cam now.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

All right, already! Will you tell us who the breeder is (other than "Lisa"?) I'm sure googling "Lisa" will get a zillian hits! Ha! Or, is it against etiquette for some reason? If so, I'm sorry for asking...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisa pups are in Statesville, NC.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lisa's website is http://www.carohavhavanese.com/

I posted a video previously when Lisa came down for a show and Dash and Annie played together


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ah, thanks! ..."Carohav"...I remember her video and her cute pups that she posted "ages" ago!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, I know Lisa is working like crazy but hopefully things calm down and she gets more chance to post her cuties on the forum


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Darling, Amanda. Thanks. 
Dash is a great playing boy! We are always looking for good-playing dogs. Moxie likes a good romp.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a handsome boy. I love the black and whites. Maybe next...well I guess that is what I have now, just not for long.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is the best dog I have ever had in my life. We had many dogs (one each time) as a child. My sister was more the dog person and I was the cat person. Back then, we did not understand the ethics of owning a dog besides feeding him. 

Times have changed for the better for the precious animals that depend on us each day. Everyone who owns an animal needs to be accountable to the care of their living animal.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Ohhh...can't let my daughter see this little cutie. She's been lobbying for a b/w puppy for Sophie!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

He is a beautiful puppy!!


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Dexter is too cute for words. What a handsome looking face!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Between playing with Dexter and being on this forum, not too much stuff gets done again here! He is too cute to resist those eyes when they are staring at you and you are trying to figure out what he is trying to say.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Dexter is gorgeous!! Love his coat!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I love his new picture! He was an adorable puppy but he is becoming a very handsome young man.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*What a sweetheart!*

Hi Linda, Dexter is a precious boy! I could just snuggle him up and kiss his sweet little nose! More pictures please!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh goodness Dexter is ADORABLE!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda, Dexter is gorgeous. What a beauty !!! I hope Bentley looks just like him. Bentley is silvering as well. Thanks for the update. He sure is a handsome guy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda, how much does Dexter weigh? He and Evye were once close in their weight but Dexter definitely looks bigger than Evye now. Evye is 8.4 (Bentley 7.4).


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Dexter is one handsome little guy! You are doing a great job on his coat, too.
GIna


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Luving Dexter's smooshie face :kiss:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

With the neutered, the Vet weighed him at 8lb. 10oz.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Dexter is a cutie-patootie! 6 months is my favorite age where they have that darling shaggy dog look.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the lovely comments. Since the neuter last week, the adult teeth are coming in quickly. The baby teeth will be removed next Friday.


----------

